# Struktogramm



## Strelok1601 (6. Sep 2016)

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier, mache meine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker AE.
In der Regel versuch ich auf alle lösungen selbst zu kommen aber hab schon 2 stunden investiert und muss zu morgen fertig sein. 

Bilder im Anhang..
Würd mich riesig freuen über eine Antwort

Sorry für die Quali...

Gruß


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Sep 2016)

Tagtag, hast du keinen Scanner? Ich würd helfen, wenn ich lesen könnte. 

Naja, das meiste hast du ja schon. Zuweisung, if, Block, um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Setz es einfach um.


----------



## Java20134 (6. Sep 2016)

So schwer ist das nicht, da du nur immer wieder einen if-else-Block schreiben musst. Und anschließend kannst du immer wieder Meldungen ausgeben. Grob gesagt: Bei den if-Anweisungen macht das Programm bis zum Ende weiter und bei den else Anwendungen gibt das Programm ein Ergebnis zurück. Mann könnte das ganze nur mit Variablen umsetzen oder auch mit dem Scanner arbeiten.

Aber einmal etwas ganz anderes: Was hast du schon geschrieben?


----------



## Jardcore (7. Sep 2016)

Ich weiß die Information hilft nicht... aber wer zur Hölle stellt solche Aufgaben... soviele if und else hintereinander! Solche Entwickler würden wir nicht einstellen.

Aber, um dir helfen zu können, wäre es gut wenn die Fotos eine gute Qualität hätten und wenn du deinen Code hier in CodeTags postest [ code] [/code ]


----------

